# Mainframe Programmers/ Experts moving to Oz



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Friends,

I am beginning this thread specifically for people with Mainframes background to share our timelines, job related details. Here are my details:

Departure date: 13-Feb-2013 (tentative)
Departure City: Chennai, INDIA
Destination City: Sydney, AUSTRALIA
Work Exp: 7+ Years in Mainframes, BFSI domain (cards)
Initial accommodation: Not sorted out.
Consultants: Not yet.
CV: Not yet.

Please do share the consultants you may know in Australia and a preferred template of our resume that suits locally for most of us would have resume for Indian job market.

Do feel free to add other information too and let us all try to help each other in making our MOVE sucessful !!


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi -

My details below -

Departure date: Jan-2013 (Dates to be finalized)
Departure City: Chennai, INDIA
Destination City: Melbourne, AUSTRALIA
Work Exp: 9+ Years in Mainframes, Insurance/Finance Domain
Initial accommodation: With friends
Consultants: Not yet.
CV: Not yet.

Regards,
Smita


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi pandaaram,

Really good initiative and a great thread..Thanks for starting this!!!
My details below

Departure date: Feb-2013 
Departure City: Chennai, INDIA
Destination City: Sydney, AUSTRALIA
Work Exp: 6+ Years in Mainframes, BFSI domain (Securities)
Initial accommodation: Not sorted out.
Consultants: Not yet.
CV: Not yet.


----------



## Sabariram (Sep 6, 2011)

Good initiative Pandaram. Here below are my details:

Departure date: 16-Feb-2013 (Ticket booked)
Departure City: Bangalore, INDIA
Destination City: Sydney, AUSTRALIA
Work Exp: 10+ Years in Mainframes, BFSI domain
Initial accommodation: Not sorted out.
Consultants: Not yet.
CV: Not yet.


----------



## shweta_expat (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi..thank you of starting this thread.. We are in the same boat .. Same background ! Lets share and help each other.. Please find my details below -
Departure date: Mid Feb-2013 (tentative)
Departure City: Pune, INDIA
Destination City: Melbourne, AUSTRALIA
Work Exp: 8+Years in Mainframes, Banking domain (cards, internet)
Initial accommodation: Not sorted out. Moving with my husband.
Consultants: Not yet.
CV : not yet


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Guys,

Anyone trying it out through Indian companies? I mean thru Infy or TCS or HCL, etc?

How much do you think would b a possibility as this option will help you travel with a job on hand, also support initial travel and stay, worst case support with a job back home if things go horribly wrong in Oz.

Let me know what you people feel.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

I have posted my resume in Indian jobsites like Naukri posting my PR status..

But no calls till now...

Not sure how else to proceed with searching with Indian companies.. Any tips guys????


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> I have posted my resume in Indian jobsites like Naukri posting my PR status..
> 
> But no calls till now...
> 
> Not sure how else to proceed with searching with Indian companies.. Any tips guys????


Not sure - maybe to seek help from friends working in those companies..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi,
Departure date: 2nd week of Jan
Departure City: Bangalore, INDIA
Destination City: Sydney, AUSTRALIA
Work Exp: 8+ Years in Mainframes
Initial accommodation: Friends.
Consultants: Not yet.
CV: Not yet.

Currently I'm in UK and the market here is pretty bad for mainframe guys unless you are on the DBA/System Analyst. Hope it would be better in Australia!

Cheers
hechesspee


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

The job market for mainframe is pretty low- almost nil in India too...

Really feeling anxious about Australian job market..


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

the safest way is to get into one of the big IT companies and negotiate for an Australia onsite. But even it has drawbacks in terms of salary and sometimes they might promise but not give....


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

But thats difficult in the current situation..

The current mainframe market is like - There are not many openings for offshore recruitment itself..


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> But thats difficult in the current situation..
> 
> The current mainframe market is like - There are not many openings for offshore recruitment itself..


Completely agree. Don't find any activity on seek or any other portals. No openings in Indian companies too. Hope something starts by early next year. Fingers crossed !!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

I keep reading that COBOL programmers will have demand as most of them are on the verge of retirement.....but unfortunately the number of openings doesnt justify that ...... whether it is india/uk/usa/aus....


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

hechesspee said:


> I keep reading that COBOL programmers will have demand as most of them are on the verge of retirement.....but unfortunately the number of openings doesnt justify that ...... whether it is india/uk/usa/aus....


Absolutely. Also preference is given to people with mainframes + open systems experience for some integration or migration projects :-(

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

hi guys,
had a chat with one of my friend who went about 6 months back and got job in about 2 months time (he is from mainframe background). According to him the best way is to make a list of top consultants/recruiting agencies and contact them over the phone or face to face.

He also reiterated the fact that Australian job market is much smaller compared to US/UK/EUROPE....there are only 4-5 big banks.... but also said that one should be able to get a job with in 5 months. 

Also you will not find a lot of jobs in seek bcoz small companies don't post them due to cost factor. So you need to go there and pro-actively start talking to consultants/recruiting agencies. Also he advised to get registered in centrelink website as soon as you go there!

All the best to everyone....lets hope for the best and be prepared for the worst!


----------



## shweta_expat (Aug 2, 2012)

hechesspee said:


> hi guys,
> had a chat with one of my friend who went about 6 months back and got job in about 2 months time (he is from mainframe background). According to him the best way is to make a list of top consultants/recruiting agencies and contact them over the phone or face to face.
> 
> He also reiterated the fact that Australian job market is much smaller compared to US/UK/EUROPE....there are only 4-5 big banks.... but also said that one should be able to get a job with in 5 months.
> ...


First of all, Thank you for posting this info, this surely encourages us for this move..Finding job seems more difficult than getting the grant once we get the grant  So this builds confidence that we would get the jobs if we hang in thr..

Regarding the list of top consultants/recruiting agencies - Could you please request your friend to pass on his findings and if he could share his list with all of us here on the forum.. Atleast for the folks from Mainframe background as the job postings online are very minimum..

Also, if you have some more info on the timing of job postings then it would help a lot, becoz most of the people keep saying we should be there by jan/feb however is it really bad market after feb? usually what would be pros and cons if we move after jan/feb'13

thank you once again !


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

shweta_expat said:


> First of all, Thank you for posting this info, this surely encourages us for this move..Finding job seems more difficult than getting the grant once we get the grant  So this builds confidence that we would get the jobs if we hang in thr..
> 
> Regarding the list of top consultants/recruiting agencies - Could you please request your friend to pass on his findings and if he could share his list with all of us here on the forum.. Atleast for the folks from Mainframe background as the job postings online are very minimum..
> 
> ...



hi,
as per the info i received - hays, robertwalters and candle are the good ones. There are lot many of them like Randstad, Finite IT Recruitment Solutions etc

Well, I don't think that is it wrong to go after jan-feb bcoz one of my other friend got a job in sep 2012. The advantage of going in jan/feb is that you will give some more chances to urself. Having said that there will be a lot of people planning to arrive in aus at the same time....so the con is, you will compete with many more!

End of the day there is a bit of luck factor!....to be at the right place at the right time


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am beginning this thread specifically for people with Mainframes background to share our timelines, job related details. Here are my details:
> 
> ...


Hey Pandaaram,

I am also in the same boat as you. I also have around 8+ years of experience and all into mainframes and BFSI domain. Appreciate if you could share some info on the recruitment agencies etc... I have not yet decided on when to move.. How are the chances of getting a job from here?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Hey Pandaaram,
> 
> I am also in the same boat as you. I also have around 8+ years of experience and all into mainframes and BFSI domain. Appreciate if you could share some info on the recruitment agencies etc... I have not yet decided on when to move.. How are the chances of getting a job from here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


hi,
the chances of getting a job from outside australia is very rare. i got to know that they prefer candidates within the country and have a face-to-face interview.
I tried applying for a few roles published in seek but didnt get any response.


cheers


----------



## Liekr (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello thought I would drop in and give some information.

I work in the IT sector (Sys Admin/Programmer) in Australia this year has been pretty tough for IT across the board especially in the BFSI (jobs sent overseas) and Government sectors (cuts in Government spending). So there is a lot of locals fighting over whatever jobs are currently going, Queensland is particularly bad from what I've heard from friends of mine.

Sydney and Melbourne are a bit better. Dec - Feb are usually very quiet times for companies recruiting as many people take holidays during this period. Job advertisements generally start picking up again around March.

Recruitment companies use software to bin resumes that don't contain key words from job advertisements, so if you are applying for a job through a recruitment agency or a website like seek you must make sure to put key words from the job description in your cover letter and resume or the software will bin it before it gets to someones inbox.

Chances of securing a job before entering Australia are quite slim, especially if you have no local work experience. Employers here generally like to meet people face to face for interviews.

Hope this information helps somewhat. If possible try to avoid websites like seek that go through 3rd party recruiters and try applying directly to employers with sites like Jobs Direct From Employers | Apply Direct


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

The only question that I have - why are s/390 and Z so widespread in India? Has India ever produced any hardware clones ruled by COBOL,VSAM and DB/2 applicaitons for its internal market? )


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all there,

Am visiting this thread after long time.. Would like to catch up on what's happening in the job front and visa front.. Here are some updates from my side...


My visa is currently pending with medicals referred and since I was referred only on November end, not expecting the visa to come thru until Jan end or Feb mid...

So I have not booked any tickets or made any travel arrangements.. How about you guys here.. Any of you reached Aus or booked tickets?????

On the job front, from offshore, I have tried applying for almost all mainframe jobs advertised in Seek... there is no response from any of the consultants including Candle, Finite IT recruitment or anybody.... 

So I feel there is almost nil chances of securing a job from offshore.. I have 6+ years of experience in mainframes - development, enhancement and production support...

So guys who are from a pure mainframe background like me(without open systems experience), please share your thoughts here...

1. One option is to go and learn any open systems from some training center like NIIT or so.. And try for jobs in that technology too.. In that case, which one can we choose.. can DWH be a good option????

2. I have started doing DB2 DBA certifications.. Will that help???

3. Will floating a Aus Skype number in our resumes help??? Till now, I have been posting my resume with Indian mobile number only....

Sorry for the long post.. thanks guys.. do respond and pour in your thoughts!!!!!


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Mainframers -

Here's an update from me.
I reached Melbourne and now have my first job..Thought of providing this update so that it will be of encouragement and hope for others as well.

Please let me know if any question and I shall try to answer as best as I can.

Regards
Smita


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Smita4679 said:


> Hi Mainframers -
> 
> Here's an update from me.
> I reached Melbourne and now have my first job..Thought of providing this update so that it will be of encouragement and hope for others as well.
> ...


Hi smita,

That's indeed a morale booster !! Appreciate if you could give us some insights on:

1) kind of job you got into 2) interview process 3) short listing procedure 4) any special tools/ technology being expected, etc.


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Smita4679 said:


> Hi Mainframers -
> 
> Here's an update from me.
> I reached Melbourne and now have my first job..Thought of providing this update so that it will be of encouragement and hope for others as well.
> ...


That's great.. Congratulations... How much time did it take to get into the job? Are there any other open positions where u r working??? Please do let us know...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Pandaaram -

1) the job is Senior Cobol developer 2) I had a face to face interview and a technical test(both on same day) 3)don't how this was done, I got the results from my consultant 4) Unix experience is good to have..

Regards
Smita



pandaaram said:


> Hi smita,
> 
> That's indeed a morale booster !! Appreciate if you could give us some insights on:
> 
> 1) kind of job you got into 2) interview process 3) short listing procedure 4) any special tools/ technology being expected, etc.


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Prashanth -

I got my job within 10 days of arrival..I attribute it to God's grace + My experience + and being here at the right time..I do not know if there are other openings at my workplace..I haven't started work yet..just got the offer letter..will be starting next week.

Regards
Smita


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Smita4679 said:


> Hi Prashanth -
> 
> I got my job within 10 days of arrival..I attribute it to God's grace + My experience + and being here at the right time..I do not know if there are other openings at my workplace..I haven't started work yet..just got the offer letter..will be starting next week.
> 
> ...


Good Congratulations once again... Hope you have great time at your job.. I will pm you my email id.. Could you please let me know of any other opportunities... I am into mainframes wih around 9years of experience...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## lboppe (Feb 14, 2013)

Smita4679 said:


> Hi Mainframers -
> 
> Here's an update from me.
> I reached Melbourne and now have my first job..Thought of providing this update so that it will be of encouragement and hope for others as well.
> ...


Can you please share more inputs on your job search in Australia ?


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

I applied through the usual sites seek, careerjet, indeed, linkedin etc..Nothing different...Just did the same things that has already been discusses in this forum like apply for jobs, keep track of it, follow up with consultants/employers etc..If you are open to move anywhere within australia, there are many openings..But if you are particular about a particular state/city, the number of jobs may be less..But there are job openings..I assure you..

Regards
Smita



lboppe said:


> Can you please share more inputs on your job search in Australia ?


----------



## kanakaml (Feb 25, 2013)

*Congrats!!!!!*



Smita4679 said:


> Hi Mainframers -
> 
> Here's an update from me.
> I reached Melbourne and now have my first job..Thought of providing this update so that it will be of encouragement and hope for others as well.
> ...


Hi,

Congratulations to u.... Its really a positive note for us ..

I am having 6+ yrs of Mainframe Dev/enhancement exp and looking for a job in Aus. 

Could you pls guide me how you applied for the visa and what package we can expect for our exp there. 

Am currently in the process of exploring the visa process and norms for Australia. 

Thanks,
Kanakaml


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

Smita4679 said:


> Hi Mainframers -
> 
> Here's an update from me.
> I reached Melbourne and now have my first job..Thought of providing this update so that it will be of encouragement and hope for others as well.
> ...


Hi Smita,
Congrats on your job!!

I have been in Sydney for a month now and so far I have not been able to crack. It would be helpful if you could share your number so that I can get some insight from you. 

Thanks!
hechesspee


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Same case with me... Are you trying in Mainframes only?? Its the same case with me also.... Looks like there are very minimal or less openings in Mainframes here.. I see some in seek but all of those are either not valid or sold out jobs...


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Same case with me... Are you trying in Mainframes only?? Its the same case with me also.... Looks like there are very minimal or less openings in Mainframes here.. I see some in seek but all of those are either not valid or sold out jobs...


I'm even applying for systems analyst, support analyst, test analyst role!!
but no calls at all!.....getting a bit frustrated 
lets hope march brings more jobs.....

regards
H


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

kanakaml said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations to u.... Its really a positive note for us ..
> 
> ...


To be honest with you there arent many mainframe jobs here bcoz a lot of them has been outsourced. So if you are keen coming over, learn something in business intelligence. I can see a lot of openings for that.


----------



## mandarn10 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Mainframe job status*

Hi All,

Did anyone (apart from Smita) could secure the job in Mainframes? hows overall situation there?

Thanks


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

mandarn10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone (apart from Smita) could secure the job in Mainframes? hows overall situation there?
> 
> Thanks


The situation isn't promising. I haven't found a single job in mainframe in Sydney in last 2 months. I saw an opening recently for Darwin. It wouldn't be wise to come here only with mainframe application programming experience. There are opening's for system programmers though.

-harsha


----------



## mandarn10 (Sep 29, 2012)

hechesspee said:


> The situation isn't promising. I haven't found a single job in mainframe in Sydney in last 2 months. I saw an opening recently for Darwin. It wouldn't be wise to come here only with mainframe application programming experience. There are opening's for system programmers though.
> 
> -harsha



ohh....how u guys are surviving then....is there any other jobs which are competitive enough? also will PMP certification help to get job?


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

mandarn10 said:


> ohh....how u guys are surviving then....is there any other jobs which are competitive enough? also will PMP certification help to get job?



Well, lets say I'm just breathing!
The IT jobs in Australia has been outsourced....there are HCL/Accenture/TCS/Infosys/Wipro/IBM/Satyam guys everywhere (457 Visa).....
Breaking into the 1st job is a bit of challenge....there are jobs in infrastructure....

PMP/PRINCE2 might help.... 

There is a talk going on to make amendment to 457 Visa as the IT industry has misused it as expected.....


----------



## mandarn10 (Sep 29, 2012)

hechesspee said:


> Well, lets say I'm just breathing!
> The IT jobs in Australia has been outsourced....there are HCL/Accenture/TCS/Infosys/Wipro/IBM/Satyam guys everywhere (457 Visa).....
> Breaking into the 1st job is a bit of challenge....there are jobs in infrastructure....
> 
> ...


ohh....m really scared now  anyways all the best for ur job hunting.... and thanks for sharing ur exp


----------



## aussydreams (Mar 23, 2013)

you guys resigned from your jobs and went there?That would have been quite tough, isn't it?I am also from Mainframes background.
How is DWH market there?


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Hello*

I am also a mainframe experienced professional. Came to Adealide in Feb. Still in search of job. Please let me know if there are any openings.


----------



## mandarn10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey till we get the proper job how you guys are surviving? if we dont have mainframe jobs then is it easy to secure job with atleast 60-65k annual pkg? (say back office, MIS etc)


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

now the future looks gloomy to me ..
btw,
I am also a job aspirant with knowledge in only Mainframes technology.
I havent yet planned for my travel yet, but trying to get the sense of job market from you guys 
you guys are really helping us know the hard truth / practical scenario in australia for mainframes professionals.

I wish you get into a job soon, and give us some moral encouragement.


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

kanchetibabu said:


> now the future looks gloomy to me ..
> btw,
> I am also a job aspirant with knowledge in only Mainframes technology.
> I havent yet planned for my travel yet, but trying to get the sense of job market from you guys
> ...



guys,
I have been here from past two and half months and this is what my experience is, and I'm sure most of them would have a similar opinion.

1) Don't come here with only mainframe application expertise. Most of the jobs have been outsourced. If you have system programming experience you might have better chance. I have also seen some openings in Microfocus cobol.

2) Most of the govt IT jobs in Canberra (mainframe jobs) requires Australian citizenship, so we are not eligible.

3) Learn some tools like data stage, cognos, ssis etc as there are more openings in those area.

4) Financially be prepared up to 5 months if you don't have any help. If you happen to get a job earlier than that its well and good.

5) Getting an interview call itself is tough, unlike India where the agencies chase you. Here it is the other way around!!

6) Even if you are a manager/lead in India unless you have a PMP/PRINCE2 certification you cannot get into those kind of roles here....also the openings for those are very limited.

Please add your experiences/suggestions.


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

*which technologies to learn before stepping in Oz*

Thanks much Hechesspee,
what you said is true, 
looks you've already got some info on job market in canberra and other technologies.
even i tried to find the job openings for cognos, teradata , BI, there are more no of advt's , but not sure there are same no of recruitments for those technologies, (read a post some time back: agencies float job advt's only to bank resumes)
so many doubts,,, may be due to the preparation has just started..

thanks again for valuable suggestions, 




hechesspee said:


> guys,
> I have been here from past two and half months and this is what my experience is, and I'm sure most of them would have a similar opinion.
> 
> 1) Don't come here with only mainframe application expertise. Most of the jobs have been outsourced. If you have system programming experience you might have better chance. I have also seen some openings in Microfocus cobol.
> ...


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi All, 
did you hear any one successful in getting placed or interview calls so far, I've heared job season is from Feb till April, will the job mkt completely shuttoff after that untill august. 
any news on other technology openings.
please share your experiences, 
Thanks,



kanchetibabu said:


> Thanks much Hechesspee,
> what you said is true,
> looks you've already got some info on job market in canberra and other technologies.
> even i tried to find the job openings for cognos, teradata , BI, there are more no of advt's , but not sure there are same no of recruitments for those technologies, (read a post some time back: agencies float job advt's only to bank resumes)
> ...


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

Guys who are already in Oz,
has any one been upto interview,


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

I have booked my tickets for July 2nd to Sydney... planning to go there and try my luck.. meanwhile i am preparing myself in all ways possible.. i could see some mainframe openings in seek now...

how is it going for you guys who are already there...


----------



## maxi1981 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Mainframe / Unix / Linux*

Dear All,

I will be moving to AUS by June 10th. I have been working in Mainframe Production Support side since last 7 years.But I don't see much opening for the same area in any job portals. As per some of my friends there , its better to have Unix or Linux Admin experience with you. So I did many certifications in Linux. Hope this will help me. 
Is there anyone from Linux or Unix System side here??. Please share your thoughts as well.

Thanks,


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

maxi1981 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will be moving to AUS by June 10th. I have been working in Mainframe Production Support side since last 7 years.But I don't see much opening for the same area in any job portals. As per some of my friends there , its better to have Unix or Linux Admin experience with you. So I did many certifications in Linux. Hope this will help me.
> Is there anyone from Linux or Unix System side here??. Please share your thoughts as well.
> ...


Planning to move in by 1st week of July and try out my luck  appreciate if others already in Oz can share their experiences & make it helpful for others


----------



## mandarn10 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Guys Landed in Jan-Apr*

He Guys,

People who landed in OZ in Jan till Apr with MF exp; are you guys able to scure a job? if not then can you plz guide us with the situation there and how difiicult/easy is to survive there with some other technology with minimum experience?

Thanks,
Mandar


----------



## vn512 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello Shweta, Please share some of your experience in searching job in mainframe in Australia. Perhaps you will be in Australia now and what about your husband, is he also looking job in IT? My id is [email protected], it will be a great help for migration aspirents working in mainframes.


----------



## gladwin (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi,

I'm also searching for a mainframe job in Australia. Could you please share your experience in getting a job over there. Currently i'm in US, but not seeing as much as mainframe openings compared to US. i'm thinking like they don't prefer hiring outside candidates for common technologies like mainframes. WHat if i move to Australia physically and search for one? suggestions please


----------



## mandarn10 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Please guide us*

Hey Guys, Who have moved OZ with Mainframe skillset, please guide us on survival tricks with mainframe exp. Some if the tips required are -
1. How much time it took to find a job
2. Is there any specific skill related to mainframe in demand?
3. Will PMP help?

Thanks


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

mandarn10 said:


> Hey Guys, Who have moved OZ with Mainframe skillset, please guide us on survival tricks with mainframe exp. Some if the tips required are -
> 1. How much time it took to find a job
> 2. Is there any specific skill related to mainframe in demand?
> 3. Will PMP help?
> ...


My Answers below:

1. How much time it took to find a job <hitesh> I came here a month ago. So far no calls related to mainframe requirement. It seems mainframe technology never existed on this planet. No requirement for pure mainframe resource absolutely no requirement.
2. Is there any specific skill related to mainframe in demand? <hitesh> I have updated my resume as per BA role and have received couple of calls. But again agent didn't even bother if I had worked on M/F. 
3. Will PMP help? <hitesh> I am a PMP certified but again it won't help unless you want to apply for proj management role.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

hitesh said:


> My Answers below: 1. How much time it took to find a job <hitesh> I came here a month ago. So far no calls related to mainframe requirement. It seems mainframe technology never existed on this planet. No requirement for pure mainframe resource absolutely no requirement. 2. Is there any specific skill related to mainframe in demand? <hitesh> I have updated my resume as per BA role and have received couple of calls. But again agent didn't even bother if I had worked on M/F. 3. Will PMP help? <hitesh> I am a PMP certified but again it won't help unless you want to apply for proj management role.


Hitesh - you have taken the correct approach. Mainframe and other technical jobs are outsourced. Within IT space you will find jobs related to BA, BI, PM.

Then again, local experience is required for each of these streams.

I too had 8+ yrs exp in mainframes but I did research a lot on seek, prepared BA résumé and it helped. So, please check the demand and apply for jobs accordingly. Then again, please do not fake as it's easy to find out. Good luck !!


----------



## mandarn10 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Thx Hitesh ANd Pandaram*

So Pandaram, When u say BI, do u mean Business Intelligence? Id so i believe thats related data warehouse rite? do we have opportunities with BI?

Thanks




pandaaram said:


> Hitesh - you have taken the correct approach. Mainframe and other technical jobs are outsourced. Within IT space you will find jobs related to BA, BI, PM.
> 
> Then again, local experience is required for each of these streams.
> 
> I too had 8+ yrs exp in mainframes but I did research a lot on seek, prepared BA résumé and it helped. So, please check the demand and apply for jobs accordingly. Then again, please do not fake as it's easy to find out. Good luck !!


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

mandarn10 said:


> So Pandaram, When u say BI, do u mean Business Intelligence? Id so i believe thats related data warehouse rite? do we have opportunities with BI? Thanks


Yes - I have seen some openings. Kindly check in SEEK


----------



## hechesspee (Mar 22, 2012)

hi guys,
I have been inactive for a while.....has anybody succeeded in getting a job in mainframe? I know a couple of them who have got in adabas....but not sure if someone succeeded recently....

I gave up my search in mainframe and 3 months back I got a job as a systems analyst with my retail domain experience.....

-hechesspee


----------



## kipzz (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi All,
I am coming to AU in Jan end 2014 with Mainframe skills, The consultants says the market opens up there during Jan end, after christmas holidays. However I am finding it diff as aparent in the prev. posts. Want to know more about like:

1. If we are not elligible for Govt. jobs, why it is diff to secure Mainframe jobs in private sector.
2. I am pursuing a BI course with SAS/SPSS technology, will that help? 
3. Any other suggestions. 

Please respond.. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## kipzz (Nov 5, 2013)

*Mainframe folks coming to Oz during Jan-Mar 2014*

Hi All,

This is a thread to understand job opening in AU for Mainframe during Jan-Mar 2014. Is it correct to during this time we could get Mainframe related jobs, apart from govt. jobs that required citizenship and clearances.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

kipzz said:


> Hi All, This is a thread to understand job opening in AU for Mainframe during Jan-Mar 2014. Is it correct to during this time we could get Mainframe related jobs, apart from govt. jobs that required citizenship and clearances.


My dear friend - not to discourage you but mainframe jobs are very rare as most of it is outsourced to Infosys, TCS, Attra. If you are working for any of these companies then try for an onsite slot from them to begin with.

Getting a job with little or no local experience can be daunting. I say this myself because I was into mainframes.

Seek.com.au will give you a picture of how the job market is. Currently - it's almost flat more so because of year end and people have started going on vacation. 

I ain't discouraging you or anyone in this forum. Please be prepared to slug it out. My circumstances were different and I was better prepared as my wife came over and got her job before I decided to move. May not be same with others. Good résumé, contacts in LinkedIn and networking will certainly help. Good luck folks !


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

kipzz said:


> Hi All, This is a thread to understand job opening in AU for Mainframe during Jan-Mar 2014. Is it correct to during this time we could get Mainframe related jobs, apart from govt. jobs that required citizenship and clearances.


Sorry - most of the mainframe jobs are in Canberra and requires security as you rightly pointed out. Better be prepared to know some products (SAS, BI) or tools which can come in handy


----------



## gwata999 (Nov 13, 2013)

kipzz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is a thread to understand job opening in AU for Mainframe during Jan-Mar 2014. Is it correct to during this time we could get Mainframe related jobs, apart from govt. jobs that required citizenship and clearances.


Hi,

I'm also looking for a job in mainframe field both in application or z/os system side.Planing to move to Sydney after Feb2014,please pass me your contact details...


----------



## kipzz (Nov 5, 2013)

please let me know your email id.. I will respond for sure..


----------



## kipzz (Nov 5, 2013)

will a change in work profile probably in testing help !!


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

kipzz said:


> will a change in work profile probably in testing help !!


can - best to check on seek


----------



## gwata999 (Nov 13, 2013)

My email id : [email protected]


----------



## gwata999 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,
I'm looking for a job in Sydney for mainframe tech, either in systems programming or application development.Can any body please share situation over there and is it easy or difficult to get a job in Mainframe background?.
My mail is :<snipped email>


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

gwata999 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a job in Sydney for mainframe tech, either in systems programming or application development.Can any body please share situation over there and is it easy or difficult to get a job in Mainframe background?. My mail is :[email protected]


 if you are in BFSI industry, modify your résumé for BA and try. Jobs on Mainframe programming is outsourced completely. So searching in that area might be a Herculean task. Good luck


----------



## gwata999 (Nov 13, 2013)

pandaaram said:


> if you are in BFSI industry, modify your résumé for BA and try. Jobs on Mainframe programming is outsourced completely. So searching in that area might be a Herculean task. Good luck


Thanks for your response


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

I recently updated my resume as per AUSS standards and applied for a couple of postings via seek last weekend from India.

Next day I received call from one of them and had a brief discussion about my current role, visa details, the job i applied for etc etc..

I have a grey area around my current notice period..so recruiter said he would talk to the client and let me know.


----------



## gwata999 (Nov 13, 2013)

rrnarayan said:


> I recently updated my resume as per AUSS standards and applied for a couple of postings via seek last weekend from India.
> 
> Next day I received call from one of them and had a brief discussion about my current role, visa details, the job i applied for etc etc..
> 
> I have a grey area around my current notice period..so recruiter said he would talk to the client and let me know.


Hi,
Good that you got call,Thanks for sharing.
a)Which technology are you in?
b)Can you please share AUSS standards resume
c)Which number did you give in resume(India num or skype)
Can you please mail resume format to <email snipped>?
thanks in advance..


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

gwata999 said:


> Hi,
> Good that you got call,Thanks for sharing.
> a)Which technology are you in?
> b)Can you please share AUSS standards resume
> ...


I am into mainframes...I did not prepare any specific AUSS standards format but kind of checked some resumes online and did some changes....I provided my indian number ....


----------



## narayan_channa (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am having PR but not moving to AUS, due to stringent job market.
I think it will be better to wait and watch , if market open up in india then definately it will open in aussie.


----------



## Aussie_land (Apr 12, 2014)

*Mainframe Jobs in Sydney*

Hi,

I will be coming to Sydney from India along with my wife who is a mainframe developer (PL1, DB2, COBOL). Can any one please tell how is the job market for Mainframe in Sydney.

Thanks!


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Aussie_land said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be coming to Sydney from India along with my wife who is a mainframe developer (PL1, DB2, COBOL). Can any one please tell how is the job market for Mainframe in Sydney.
> 
> Thanks!


Globally jobs in mainframes are less compared to java or other front end systems..and Australia is no different. In this very forum you will find people who struggled almost 06 months for the first break and some who got it the very next day.

So it all depends...the best thing is to have yourself prepared so as to not miss out on the job opportunities you come across...

Cheers


----------



## avinashmusic (May 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

After a long time I am posting in this thread, hope people who already interacted in the thread landed with their first mainframe job. Please throw some light on the same.

Me and my wife are a PR with Mainframe background working with Infosys.


----------



## I2wannafly (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Avinash,

I too have a PR but haven't planned for job hunting yet. I have been to Aus for validation trip last year. 

Btw, when are you planning to fly and are you concentrating only on MF?
Not sure how is the current job market situation there..

I am from MF background with 9+ yrs exp.


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi 

Couple of months back, I got a call on my LinkedIn profile for cool:gen developer. But due to my 90 days notice period, it could not be proceeded. They were ready to lodge 457 visa for this opportunity. I am a PR applicant under 189 and working in mainframes and Cool:gen. Cool:gen is a rare skill throughout world, but fortunately it is mostly used in Australia.
Also, when I search for only mainframe jobs in Aus (sitting here in India), some time I see many jobs au.indeed.com. 
Just a moral booster for me to apply.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Has anyone got job in MF....? Will be great if you can share the details.

Well I am still trying from offshore for Sys Analyst/BA/ MF Dev roles but no luck so far...though had received some replies.

Now specifically for MF I will be focussing more on the AU banks like Commonwealth/NAB etc etc as its more likely that these would have MF infra setup.


----------



## avinashmusic (May 28, 2013)

I2wannafly said:


> Hi Avinash,
> 
> I too have a PR but haven't planned for job hunting yet. I have been to Aus for validation trip last year.
> 
> ...


Hi I2wannafly

I came back this Monday after validation. Now planning to move permanently to OZ, but wondering about job hunt.
Yes concentrating only on Mainframes. Relying upon NAB, Commonwealth and few more financial giants there in OZ.. 
But couldn't get much out of seek and others.

Avinash


----------



## I2wannafly (Nov 22, 2011)

avinashmusic said:


> Hi I2wannafly
> 
> I came back this Monday after validation. Now planning to move permanently to OZ, but wondering about job hunt.
> Yes concentrating only on Mainframes. Relying upon NAB, Commonwealth and few more financial giants there in OZ..
> ...


Hi Avinash,

I am not sure how long it might take to get a job if we concentrate only on MF skills. My thought is that we should equip ourselves with some niche skills because the fact is that most of the jobs get outsourced. I know this sounds difficult but we don't have a choice. 

Have you had a chance to meet up someone during your trip to get an insight on the market, specially for MF?

Thanks,
MJ


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi,

Did anyone here secure mainframe job recently?
I am really curious to know, as my EOI stage is in progress.


----------



## avinashmusic (May 28, 2013)

*Secured !!!*

Hello Guys..

I was to quit my job, relocate and hunt job at OZ, but fortunately, as i put my papers down with my company(Infosys), they heard my cause and immediately they were hunting projects for me in OZ and found one in 2 months time and here i am.. In Sydney.. Working with AMP.

The only disadvantage was that i had to shift my technology. I was a senior mainframe developer, but now working in Data warehouse testing and business intelligence.

One more major advantage that i had was like my wife was also with Infosys(we were in the same project) and we both put our papers together, which made them really determined not to lose two experienced resources.

So when you have a PR, try to ask your employer for OZ opportunity, rather to quit, move and struggle here. I tell you most of the IT jobs here in OZ are outsourced to one of our employers in India (TCS, CTS, INFY, HCL etc.)

Good luck guys !!


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

*Congrats*

Congrats...

But yours is just an exception....Lady Luck was with you I'll say.




avinashmusic said:


> Hello Guys..
> 
> I was to quit my job, relocate and hunt job at OZ, but fortunately, as i put my papers down with my company(Infosys), they heard my cause and immediately they were hunting projects for me in OZ and found one in 2 months time and here i am.. In Sydney.. Working with AMP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Subhasish.Jena (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi,

I have a valid PR Visa and am trying for Mainframe Developer job from offshore. Does applying from offshore hinder chances of getting a job when one goes onshore? Also, can someone tell what is relatively a good time to go there and start looking for a job?

I am sorry if this seems repetitive, I wanted the latest scenario. There are little successes discussed here so wanted some fresh opinions as I am bit tentative of leaving my job and landing there to start a fresh search. It seems bit daunting from here and not sure about the job market. 

Regards,
Subhasish


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Though I have spent 10 yrs in MF still to improve on the chances I am doing a course on BIG Data Analytics with R which is one of the hot skills sought after these days.

Other than that as I had mentioned I am checking the career pages for CWB/NAB but could not find any MF jobs but can see analytics jobs.

Hopefully I might be able to break-in the industry with this.


----------



## srajprasad (Jul 25, 2015)

Though this is an old post, just wanted to check if anyone has been able to get a job in MF recently ?


----------



## omarfarukcse (Jul 9, 2015)

Even I am looking for pointers /inputs for Mainframe skillsets ,I am not finding any huge openings listed in Seek , the few jobs which are available in Mainframes are exclusivelys for Australian Citizens due to security clearances.Can anybody please in the forum respond about demand for Mainframes skill set openings please


----------



## ansvin (Sep 25, 2015)

Even I have been applying for Mainframes job since the last 2 months but no calls yet with 8.5 years of exp.

Anyone who has moved into BI, can you share the transition experience pls.
Would it be better to move into BI or Software Testing ?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

ansvin said:


> Even I have been applying for Mainframes job since the last 2 months but no calls yet with 8.5 years of exp.
> 
> Anyone who has moved into BI, can you share the transition experience pls.
> Would it be better to move into BI or Software Testing ?


Are you onshore?


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Mainframe market is not tht good in Oz...as I was informed someone took almost a year to find a mainframe job. i would rather suggest to learn some new skills like Informatica, Big data etc which are trending and have better job prospects.

I know a couple of guys who did this and secure jobs in a couple of months but in any case it might take 3-6 months to find a decent job for any skill.


----------



## get2anshul (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello Everybody,
I have a valid PR 189 and planning to validate it soon , I am a mainframe professional have 9+ years of experience , Wanted to know about hte current mainframe job market situation. Also whats the best bet in terms of learning new skill fr a mainframe guy to learn and get a job in aussie market.


----------



## brzaus (Oct 12, 2017)

get2anshul said:


> Hello Everybody,
> I have a valid PR 189 and planning to validate it soon , I am a mainframe professional have 9+ years of experience , Wanted to know about hte current mainframe job market situation. Also whats the best bet in terms of learning new skill fr a mainframe guy to learn and get a job in aussie market.



Hello guys,

I am a mainframe professional, more specifically a system programmer (installs, apply patches in mainframe products like: z/OS, DB2, CICS, and others...).
I've just started immigration process, but I don't know what ACS code to use:

1 - 263299 - ICT Support and Test Engineer NEC
2 - 263212 - ICT Support Engineer
3 - 262113 - Systems Administrator

Thanks a lot !!


----------

